# rut stage in SouthEast Ohio ( noble county )???



## fishfigel (Oct 24, 2006)

I burned 2 precious vacation days on each of the last 2 Friday's hoping to catch the peak of the rut. I had been seeing deer including 9 different bucks on multiple occassions although 90+ percent of them were at nite. The last 2 Fridays basically sucked!! I finally moved to an area & setup a ground blind & came real close to baggin a big 10 point, but the blind was new to him & kind of spooked him. I "baahhed" at him & got him to stop at 35 yards, but it was behind brush & I didn't wanna risk wounding him.

What stage of the rut does anyone in my area think we are in? Are we already on the downhill side of the peak & I'm just having bad luck ???


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Hunted the 3rd-6th East of you in Monroe County while a friend hunted 4th-7th in Noble. Saturday for us was ON FIRE. Saw 3 wall hangers, an 11 with kickers, a 10 and a w i d e 8. These three were chasing differant does all day, surprised my heart didn't give out! Also saw 3 basket racks running together. Sunday didn't see or hear any of these deer! only had a button and his sister come to feeder. Monday morn was back to action with 2 of us seeing the 10 and 8 chasing again. Thought forsure friend in Noble would also be seeing deer but he had nothing but a few does and 1 small buck for 4 days. The drive there on the 3rd only saw about 5 roadkill but on the way home, when we finally started counting, we counted 22! This is a 3 hr drive. Unfortunately for me I hunted ALOT early season and can't get back down till gun week.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Upper North West Corner of Ohio, Williams Fulton county were pretty dead this weekend, we dont have the volume of deer you guys have in southern Ohio to begin with, so when it slows down it slows, way down, We didnt see anything in the public hunting areas over the weekend, did see a 6 pter on the way home in a privet field following a doe, hopefully it will heat up alittle this weekend for youth hunting...


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems like across the state peak breeding has been goin on..This means mosta the big bucks are paired up with he hot does and not moving much...when the peak breeding is over the woods will light up again as bucks search for the last remaining breedable does.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

How long do you think they will be "holed up" with the does? I am thinking right before thanksgiving should be hot again.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Trap-I agree,things oughta heat up again next week....I'm betting some youth hunters are gonna shoot some monsters this weekend too.


----------

